# One More 312Bh



## Birdman1991 (Mar 5, 2011)

I wanted to jump in here as a new member as well as new to the outback family. We are purchasing a new Outback 312BH. We were out at the Dallas RV show last week and finally pulled the trigger after looking at these for a few months. My wife didn't like the new wardrobes in the 10th anniversary, so we got the older model. I would have like the larger TV and some of the other features, but a happy wife is worth its weight in gold







I have three small girls and this floor plan really fit for us. We are coming from a Fleetwood Niagara popup and just ran out of space. We are really looking forward to getting out this year in this new RV.

I was a lurker on this site for a while and just wanted to say thanks for all the information this community has out there that helps make this buying process a bit more enjoyable.

Greg Good


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the site!









Having 4 kiddos myself (ages 7 months - 6 years), the layout is fantastic as they see the Outback as their own personal tree house. They love being in it as much as riding their bikes and running around outside.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new purchase. Seems the 312's are very popular this spring !


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats. we moved up to the 301BQ last fall from a Niagara. we loved the pup, but the Outback is so nice. The set up and tear down are nothing like the pup, more time to enjoy the destination.

Just curious, who did you buy from?


----------



## Birdman1991 (Mar 5, 2011)

bka4tcu said:


> Congrats. we moved up to the 301BQ last fall from a Niagara. we loved the pup, but the Outback is so nice. The set up and tear down are nothing like the pup, more time to enjoy the destination.
> 
> Just curious, who did you buy from?


Yea, after we had our third girl, the Niagara just didn't fit anymore. Really looking forward to taking this one out. As far as where we are getting from, we are going through Holiday World of Dallas.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I put a 24" TV in my 2011 non anniversary 312BH. There is an entry with pictures in the modification forums. It fit great, and I bought a stand for the existing Jensen online (info also in the forum)and will use it as the TV for the bunkhouse. It fits good with in the rear entertainment center with the stand. Also, dont forget the IR repeater so the built in radio/dvd player in kitchen will work with the remote in the front bedroom. I havent figured out how to link to a previous post yet so go to modification forums and there is an entry 312BH TV upgrade by Jewellfamily. The thread has all of the info for the pieces and parts.

Enjoy your new rig. I cant wait to get mine out this spring.


----------

